# Any reports on Hurricane Earl?



## Cathyb (Aug 29, 2010)

From reports it looks like Antigua is close to it.  Hopefully a Tugger vacationing on any island there can report?


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 29, 2010)

Earl Becomes Hurricane, Reaches Toward Antigua- from CNN.com


When is your trip?

Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 29, 2010)

Here's more info - Newborn Hurricane Earl  threatens north Caribbean  - from The Associated Press

From their report: "In Antigua, the V.C. Bird International Airport was set to close Sunday, while regional airline LIAT suspended several flights. Cruise ships diverted to other ports in the Caribbean and Mexico."

Richard


----------



## jadejar (Aug 30, 2010)

Check out www.stormcarib.com
They have locals reporting from each of the islands affected.


----------



## tombo (Aug 30, 2010)

My daughter and son in law are on St Maarten right now riding it out. I heard from her last night and she said everything is boarded up, all businesses are closed (they ate at Pineapple Pete's before it shut last night), and that she would contact me when it had passed. No e-mails from her yet today. I wouldn't be surprised if internet access was unavailable and we chose that route to keep in touch rather than expensive phone calls.

Hopefully there will be no flooding and no major damage. It is their first time to go to St Maarten and their 1st anniversary. To make it worse Fiona looks like it might hit the island Wed or Thurs. Keeping my fingers crossed that they will have a good week with some pretty days with no rain, no wind, and that hopefully the scenery will be  unmarred by damaged trees and plants. 

I guess this will be an anniversary they will always remember.


----------



## Numismatist (Aug 30, 2010)

Anyone at Frenchman's Cove right now?  Stay safe...


----------



## Cathyb (Aug 30, 2010)

*Thank you all for the updates*



MULTIZ321 said:


> Earl Becomes Hurricane, Reaches Toward Antigua- from CNN.com
> 
> 
> When is your trip?
> ...



Our trip is next March, but our resort (Sandals) is right on the water.  Yes, I have been known to be a worrywart


----------



## Chrisky (Aug 30, 2010)

jadejar said:


> Check out www.stormcarib.com
> They have locals reporting from each of the islands affected.



Thanks for that link.  We have friends in Barbados, so we're always interested to see what kind of weather they are having.


----------



## riverdees05 (Aug 30, 2010)

We are keeping updated - going to St. Thomas and St. John over the Christmas-New Year holidays.


----------



## wegottago (Aug 30, 2010)

*In St. Kitts now*

We are at the Marriott.  Sunday was fine with some wind which actually felt good since it's very hot here.  Ocean was a little rougher but still beautiful.  The employees worked very hard putting away all the pool furniture and pool bar essentials.  It didn't start raining until the end of the day and the winds picked up with strong wind gusts.  There was some thunder and lightening (the type that lights up the whole sky).   As the night wore on it got windier and rainier and that is when the storm affected us most.  Since we were sleeping we didn't know what was going on.

This morning.  The lobby is an open type and my DH said there was an inch of water on the floor.  Pieces of trees and bushes are down, there's water pooled where the land dips.  However, I have no idea what it's like in other areas of the island.  I think there's some flooding going on since some of the workers could not get here.  We're pretty much stuck inside and I hope this passes soon so we can get out.  

Noon.  Still raining, windy and cloud filled sky.  My daughter and I are going for a walk to check it out.


Will let you know if anything new develops.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Aug 30, 2010)

http://www.wunderground.com/tropical/tracking/at201007.html


----------



## Tia (Aug 30, 2010)

A post on one of my yahoo groups reported 3pm rain and winds with gusts up to 60mph in STT, a palm tree down along , large tree banches down with some smaller plant damage.


----------



## tombo (Aug 31, 2010)

My daughter is on St Martin and she said there was a curfew until 12 noon today. They rode all over the Island after the curfew was lifted and very few restaurants or businesses were open. They didn't see any major damage to buildings, but there were trees down. She said that unfortunatelly Fiona is supposed to bring heavy rain and wind again tommorrow. I hope they get good weather at least Thursday and Friday before they have to come home, but it isn't looking good.


----------

